# Mold on Wood



## GaMeR (Apr 5, 2010)

I was soaking my wood but I noticed that it has some mold on it.
Can I lose that with washing? Will this wood will be safe in aquarium? I had 2 other wood types and they didn't get any mold like this one.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

boil 15 mins. any thing there-after we can fix with a otto or procedure....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can wash it and/or boil it to remove the mold. However, there is no guarantee that it will not come back.

Without knowing the type of wood, it is uncertain whether it will be safe in the aquarium or not. However, the mold that grows on the wood is safe, if not unsightly.

Finally, as chad320 mentioned, Otos and Shrimp seem to enjoy grazing on this mold.


----------



## GaMeR (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you, chad320 and Darkblade48;

I bought this from a aquarium store that I trust. I don't know the type of the wood, but I can't boil it. Because I don't have any container that big.

I pour hot boiling water on it, also I'll scrub that wood hardly.. I have shrimps in the aquarium and I'll get some ottos too. I'm glad they'll take care if there's any left. 

Also should I put this in front of direct sunlight? Maybe it'll dry off?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally think the fungus that grows on wood comes from airborne spores, as it will come back time and again on my driftwood, even pieces that never had it before.

Just leave it alone and eventually it will die off, if your livestock don't eat it first. It won't harm anything.

If you're absolutely set on getting rid of it, you might try running the wood through a dishwasher with no chemicals.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I had white mold on my mopani. No matter how much scrubbing I did, it always came back. I think my ghost shrimp was putting a small dent at it but I don't think its harmful to fish. My betta has been fine the whole time its been in there with the driftwood.


----------



## D.S. Drifter (Dec 18, 2009)

the white stuff your seeing is a fungus common to wood decay.
you can scrub,boil or use any type of treatment but as long as the wood is decaying and releasing the natural sugars contained in the wood fiber you will see this white fungal film form. if it becomes very broad spread over the wood it can effect water parameters.


----------



## GaMeR (Apr 5, 2010)

D.S. Drifter said:


> the white stuff your seeing is a fungus common to wood decay. you can scrub,boil or use any type of treatment but as long as the wood is decaying and releasing the natural sugars contained in the wood fiber you will see this white fungal film form.


So the wood isn't ready for aquarium?? For releasing sugars, should I bake it in the oven?


----------



## dinthbrgh (Aug 2, 2010)

That's not what Drifter is saying. Basically, any driftwood is in a state of decay once it is no longer part of a living tree. If it's not rooted and living, then it is decaying. As long as it is decaying this process occurs. White powdery mold on driftwood is a common complaint. Mine had it for a little while and my wood was kiln dried. It is normally not harmful to your fish or the tank, and will go away by itself. Call the store you bought it from and ask them if they know what process was used on the wood. Boil it if you can. If not, pour boiling water over it in a tub. Several pots. That will disinfect any nastys that may be living on it. Baking it is also an option, but might dry it out sufficiently to cause it to float again. :icon_bigg


----------

